# Filter talk



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to hear peoples output of filters to avoid, things to look for, experiences with filters, current filters in use. 

The filter will be for a 90g to 75g aquarium


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I currently have 4 canisters up and running. I'll share my thoughts on the 3. I run the fluval 203 on my 25g. A fluval 203 on my moms 25g and I run the XP3 and Fx5 on my 120g

*Fluval 203*: Pricey. Good filter. I like the lid clips. Easy to clean. Not much water flow. The place where the hoses clip into the lid can wear out and can become a pain to unlatch hoses.

*Rena XP3:* Good price. Easy to clean, lid clips are good. decent water flow. Downfall. the O ring is known to leak overtime aswell as the hoses at the lid. Parts are easy to find

*Fluval FX5*: Pain to clean, weighs a ton when full of water and media, So carrying it to the sink is always fun. I hate the lid hold down screws. Upside. Lots of water movement and I like how the outake splits in 2. Lots of room for media.

If I was to buy another filter id probably buy the Rena Xp4. They are cheap. Work good and are pretty simple. You will find most people will say they love their Eheim. I've always been to cheap to buy one.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I like eheim... 2075, 2080... even the smaller 2234, and the classic are all good design...


----------



## Potatohead (May 27, 2013)

Another vote for Eheim 2075. Perfect for that tank size. Whisper quiet and easy to maintain.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My only experience is with Rena, xp3 and xp1, both purchased used and both have run flawlessly and are very easy to maintain.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I use a K1 fuidized bed filter. I will never use any other type again because of its easy maintenance and unbelievable bacteria forming capability. I can add 8 fish to my tank all at the same time with no ammonia spikes and I can overfeed my rays like crazy  The video below is the filter in action  I got the palsn from diyfishkeepers website.

K1 moving bed filter (fluidized bed filter) 55g sump - YouTube


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm wondering about canister filters as well.... I really would like to switch, and get a bigger tank LOL 

which are:
the least amount of work
the most quiet
the most compact


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I personally prefer the Rena's. I have an XP2 on my 75 and it is a workhorse without a doubt. I have went 2 months (maybe longer) without cleaning it and it worked fine the whole time....even when it was packed fullll of nasty crap. Water stayed perfect clear and no bad jumps in the parameters, It's always been quiet, easy to clean & always easy to start back up afterwards. Considering I have a reasonably high bio-load I should probably have an XP3, but for now this one works great and If I had to recommend a canister filter it would be a Rena. Better price and quality than alot of others and as I said....a workhorse.


----------

